# Please Keep Tyler in Your Thoughts Today



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler has been having tummy issues, so the doctor is performing an endoscopy today. I'm leaving in a few minutes to take him to the hospital and I'll need to leave him there most of the day. I'm very, very worried. I'm hoping your positive thoughts will help--hopefully, it's nothing serious.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! Sending love and prayers your way. Please update us.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Tyler and Mommy that all is ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim, I will be thinking of you & Tyler today---I know we all hate to leave them & after my experience in MASS & TX. I just don't trust anyone. Let us know any news, please!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kim -- you know that your boy's been on my mind. Sending prayers for the procedure. Let us know as soon as you hear anything. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohh I am sorry, I hope it is nothing.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of positive thoughts Kim! :grouphug:
Hopefully you can stay busy, and the day will fly by.
Hoping you have some good news soon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Oh no! Hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, I am just seeing this. I hope sweet Tyler is okay. Please update when you can. I am home if you want to call.

Sending love and hugs to you, Tyler, and Trisse.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sending good vibes to Tyler!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone--I didn't have a chance to check here all day. I went to work and it was crazy busy--I took Trissie with me. It's around 5:15 now--I just got home about 10 minutes ago. The doctor didn't call until 3:15. It looks like there's no cancer--thank God. However, his small intestine is irregular, so my doctor is doing a couple of biopsies. He is leaning towards Inflammatory Bowel Disease--we'll know the results Tuesday or Wednesday. The treatment may be medicine and diet, which is going to be hard because Tyler hates everything except his Vital Beef and Bison roll. He'd like me to participate in a study that the hospital is doing, so I will. It has to do with blood markers to ultimately detect Inflammatory Bowel Disease. Thanks for all of your support--I firmly believe positive thinking helps. I'll let you know what the results are next week. 

In the meantime, he ate a little bit and is really happy to be happy.

BTW, thank you Trissie for peeing all over the couch (thank God it's leather and we keep a cover on it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad he did ok and that it seems to be treatable. And of course Triassic wants to keep you on your toes!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maggieh said:


> I'm glad he did ok and that it seems to be treatable. And of course Triassic wants to keep you on your toes!



Thanks. I'll know more when the biopsy results are back, but it seems so!

She certainly does keep me on my toes-I'm turning into a ballerina!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay-no cancer!
Trissie was probably stressed too---they pick up on stress fast.
OK Tyler ---eat your food.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Been away for a while. Hope Tyler is ok


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just seeing this Kim, I hope Tyler is feeling OK.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good news! Hopefully they will find a good plan for his IBD if that is what it is. Joanne may have some good thoughts on this.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Yay-no cancer!
> Trissie was probably stressed too---they pick up on stress fast.
> OK Tyler ---eat your food.


I know, that's a huge relief!!! If he does have IBD, then it seems it's regulated with diet, so that's not awful. I stayed calm throughout the day and everyone loves her at work, so she got a lot of attention. She did get really scared at the hospital when we picked Tyler up--I think she thought she was getting examined. Usually, they both go right to the pads when we get home if they have to go. I'll give her a pass for yesterday. It was a nutty day.



michellerobison said:


> Been away for a while. Hope Tyler is ok


Thanks Michelle--hope you're feeling okay and all is well on your end.



Maglily said:


> Just seeing this Kim, I hope Tyler is feeling OK.





sherry said:


> Good news! Hopefully they will find a good plan for his IBD if that is what it is. Joanne may have some good thoughts on this.


''

Thanks Sherry--definitely relieved it's nothing very, very serious. The doctor mentioned diet--that will be difficult with him, but we'll figure it out. We'll see what the results show Tuesday/Wednesday and also what the study will involve.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh just read the part about peeing on the couch....lovely! glad you gave her a pass lol....and it was covered, yikes.


----------



## zoostation (Jul 20, 2012)

He'll be fine I am sure! And lucky to have people who care about him so much!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> oh just read the part about peeing on the couch....lovely! glad you gave her a pass lol....and it was covered, yikes.


LOL...yes! It was a huge one too. She only went once during the day. I tried to get her to go before we left to pick Tyler up--close to 4, but she wouldn't go!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

zoostation said:


> He'll be fine I am sure! And lucky to have people who care about him so much!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> LOL...yes! It was a huge one too. She only went once during the day. I tried to get her to go before we left to pick Tyler up--close to 4, but she wouldn't go!!!


that's something you just can't make them do, and it's usually when you are in a rush for them to do it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> that's something you just can't make them do, and it's usually when you are in a rush for them to do it.


It sometimes works if I repeat make a pee pee over and over, but not this time!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> It sometimes works if I repeat make a pee pee over and over, but not this time!!!


LOL my friend sings what she calls 'the pee pee song"


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tyler & Trissie have such a good mommy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am just seeing this. Glad it was not cancer! Hope he is feeling better. Zach has always had tummy issues.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Thank goodness it wasn't anything too serious.
Trissie was trying to distract you by hydrating your couch :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> kd1212 said:
> 
> 
> > It sometimes works if I repeat make a pee pee over and over, but not this time!!!
> ...


That's hilarious. I get very animated about it/anyone hearing me would think I was nuts!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Tyler & Trissie have such a good mommy.
> 
> Thank you. I'm grateful I'm naturally patient!!!





mdbflorida said:


> I am just seeing this. Glad it was not cancer! Hope he is feeling better. Zach has always had tummy issues.


Thanks!!!!




[email protected] said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't anything too serious.
> Trissie was trying to distract you by hydrating your couch


Lol...or jealous Ty was getting lots of attention!

Harvey, What's your opinion of IBD? If that's what it is?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Maybe! lol :HistericalSmiley:

Dogs have a very short intestinal tract and usually they can expel many bacterial irritants within a few hours and be perfectly fine. So if Tyler is experiencing vomiting, diarrhea, tummy ache, or a lack of willingness to eat in a span of days, he _may_ have IBD.

The consensus scientific community is that there isn't just one cause of IBD (bacterial, abdominal trauma from injuries, genetics, nutrition, and/or infections). 

If Sophie was exhibiting the same symptoms as Tyler, I'd start by feeding boiled/steam brown rice (if he isn't allergic to gluten) with some slivers of boiled/steamed meat and some vegetables in small portions throughout the day. Who knows, a batch of the same kibble he's been eating for months, may be only now contaminated?

I hope the answer is as easy as adjusting his food. Good luck to all of you. 



kd1212 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> Lol...or jealous Ty was getting lots of attention!
> 
> Harvey, What's your opinion of IBD? If that's what it is?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe! lol :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Dogs have a very short intestinal tract and usually they can expel many bacterial irritants within a few hours and be perfectly fine. So if Tyler is experiencing vomiting, diarrhea, tummy ache, or a lack of willingness to eat in a span of days, he _may_ have IBD.
> 
> ...


Thanks Harvey! Trissie isn't getting sick and they both eat small amounts of kibble--mostly Vital. Ty doesn't like rice, so that's an out--any other suggestions? I tried sweet potatoes, but no go. He did eat a tiny bit of a yukon gold potato. Veggies will be a challenge--he's super picky. He does like the boiled chicken I've been making him.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

The problem with potatoes is that it has a lot of sugar and starches...Tyler might get a bit heavier as a result.

What about non-seasoned noodles with kibble? 
Does Tyler like dog-safe peanut butter? If so, adding a little bit can make any rice/food filler very enticing. 

Have you tried giving Tyler:
Oatmeal Porridge
Boiled carrots (when you boil/steam it, it gets very sweet)
Broccoli
Peas
Cabbage (boiled/steamed)
Shredded cucumber
Boiled/panfried (with no oil) egg
Freeze dried raw food (expensive but has a long shelf-life)

Also, most pet food stores will allow for your pets to test-try their foods for free. Maybe there's a specialty feed store nearby?


kd1212 said:


> Thanks Harvey! Trissie isn't getting sick and they both eat small amounts of kibble--mostly Vital. Ty doesn't like rice, so that's an out--any other suggestions? I tried sweet potatoes, but no go.  He did eat a tiny bit of a yukon gold potato. Veggies will be a challenge--he's super picky. He does like the boiled chicken I've been making him.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

He eats only a tiny bit. I can try noodles-did you mean egg noodles or those no yolk ones-or any sort of pasta?

He doesn't like peanut butter or oatmeal-lol. I can try the veggies, but I think it will be a stretch.

Surprisingly, last night he wouldn't eat the potato, but after the boiled chicken, he seemed hungry and ate about a quarter cup of Fromm's lam and lentil kibble!

Thanks for the help:heart:



[email protected] said:


> The problem with potatoes is that it has a lot of sugar and starches...Tyler might get a bit heavier as a result.
> 
> What about non-seasoned noodles with kibble?
> Does Tyler like dog-safe peanut butter? If so, adding a little bit can make any rice/food filler very enticing.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I mean rice noodles (the type that's sold in Asian markets). They're thinly stranded, and has less starch than the Western type. There's not a lot of nutritional value, but its a good food binder.

Wow! Sounds like Tyler has a sophisticated pallet. What if you smear meat sauce (or rub a piece of meat on a food item)?

It sounds like he likes meat more than anything else.

Good luck 


kd1212 said:


> He eats only a tiny bit. I can try noodles-did you mean egg noodles or those no yolk ones-or any sort of pasta?
> 
> He doesn't like peanut butter or oatmeal-lol. I can try the veggies, but I think it will be a stretch.
> 
> ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> He eats only a tiny bit. I can try noodles-did you mean egg noodles or those no yolk ones-or any sort of pasta?
> 
> He doesn't like peanut butter or oatmeal-lol. I can try the veggies, but I think it will be a stretch.
> 
> ...


I struggled for several years with Tessa being a picky eater and having chronic colitis, diarrhea and vomiting. My "traditional" vet just kept trying metranidazole and changing food. We did figure out that Tessa has a problem with chicken, but that's as far as traditional medicine took us.

Four years ago we started seeing a holistic vet (and also changed primary vets because my first vet got cranky about my wanting an integrative approach). He diagnosed Tessa as likely IBD or possibly IBS but because the holistic protocol would be similar, he didn't want to put her through the endoscopy to confirm unless his protocol wasn't effective. She is now on dehydrated raw food, and two holistic supplements, and wow, what a difference! The most incredible thing was that as soon as she started on the holistic protocol, her appetite returned in full force and she was picky no more! The holistic vet said her "pickiness" was likely because her digestive system was upset and she didn't feel like eating. 

We are still on dehydrated raw, although we are looking at a different brand just for more variety. One important thing our holistic vet has said is to look at the TCM warming and cooling characteristics of food. Chicken is a "cool" food in that it doesn't promote inflammation, which is important for an IBD/IBS dog. Duck, turkey and rabbit are also cooling foods. Lamb and venison are warming foods which are thought to stimulate and might be inflammatory. They are good for building energy, but might not be the best for dogs with digestive inflammation. Beef, salmon and pork are thought to be neutral.

Tessa does great on beef, and we are now looking at a freeze-dried raw with beef, rabbit and pork in their product line. 

The fact that Tyler's appetite returned with the chicken makes me wonder if the TCM cooling characteristics of chicken might have something to do with that. 
Save
Save
Save
Save​


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, thanks Maggie. Definitely something to look into and he does sound similar to Tessa. Last night I mixed boiled chicken in with his Vital Beef and Bison and he ate it. He's not eating his cookies (Grandma Lucy Blueberry), which he has been, but not since Friday's endoscopy. I actually had thought about the holistic nutritionist and possibly home cooking as I know he won't eat the prescription food they sell at the Vet--if that's what the Vet wants me to do. But, our doctor also knows about Tyler's pickiness--in fact Tyler was in a study for picky eaters!!! I'll bring up the raw diet to the doctor and let him know your success with it. Originally, as a puppy, I was told to not put him on a raw diet by a different Vet at the hospital--although I sprinkled Stella and Chewys on his food for a bit when he wouldn't eat.




maggieh said:


> I struggled for several years with Tessa being a picky eater and having chronic colitis, diarrhea and vomiting. My "traditional" vet just kept trying metranidazole and changing food. We did figure out that Tessa has a problem with chicken, but that's as far as traditional medicine took us.
> 
> Four years ago we started seeing a holistic vet (and also changed primary vets because my first vet got cranky about my wanting an integrative approach). He diagnosed Tessa as likely IBD or possibly IBS but because the holistic protocol would be similar, he didn't want to put her through the endoscopy to confirm unless his protocol wasn't effective. She is now on dehydrated raw food, and two holistic supplements, and wow, what a difference! The most incredible thing was that as soon as she started on the holistic protocol, her appetite returned in full force and she was picky no more! The holistic vet said her "pickiness" was likely because her digestive system was upset and she didn't feel like eating.
> 
> ...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I mean rice noodles (the type that's sold in Asian markets). They're thinly stranded, and has less starch than the Western type. There's not a lot of nutritional value, but its a good food binder.
> 
> Wow! Sounds like Tyler has a sophisticated pallet. What if you smear meat sauce (or rub a piece of meat on a food item)?
> 
> ...


Thanks Harvey. I actually have those at home!!

Thanks--I need it!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this... hope Tyler is feeling better.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Kim,
So sorry to hear about Tyler's tummy issues. 
It can be so hard to find a food that agrees with these little ones.
I hope you can figure it out easily and he feels all better quickly:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> Wow, thanks Maggie. Definitely something to look into and he does sound similar to Tessa. Last night I mixed boiled chicken in with his Vital Beef and Bison and he ate it. He's not eating his cookies (Grandma Lucy Blueberry), which he has been, but not since Friday's endoscopy. I actually had thought about the holistic nutritionist and possibly home cooking as I know he won't eat the prescription food they sell at the Vet--if that's what the Vet wants me to do. But, our doctor also knows about Tyler's pickiness--in fact Tyler was in a study for picky eaters!!! I'll bring up the raw diet to the doctor and let him know your success with it. Originally, as a puppy, I was told to not put him on a raw diet by a different Vet at the hospital--although I sprinkled Stella and Chewys on his food for a bit when he wouldn't eat.


Traditional vets don't like raw diets while holistic vets recommend them. The reason, IMO, is that Purina, Hills and Royal Canin are all big contributors to vet schools so that's the type of diets (kibble) taught in the nutrition class at vet school. It's not until you get a vet who truly wants to treat the whole dog - body mind and spirit - using an integrative approach that combines traditional with holistic that you see someone who recognizes the benefits of a raw diet. My traditional vet actually takes her dachshund to my holistic vet! Traditional vets try scare tactics that the bacteria in raw is harmful (I used to fall for that) but research shows that the freeze dried and dehydrated have little or no harmful bacteria and that the benefits of minimal processing associated with raw outweigh the risk. Also re the fear of contaminating human food with bacteria, that's next to nothing with freeze dried/dehydrated and if you use raw frozen, careful food handling (like you observe anyway when cooking) takes care of that. BTW, the only reason I use freeze dried/dehydrated instead of frozen is lack of freezer space at my house. 

Beef and bison are both neutral foods; one thing you may want to think about with the Vital is that it contains carageenan which is a controversial ingredient that has been linked to increases in inflammation in some circumstances. Before switching to dehydrated raw, we were feeding Vital and both of my dogs have benefitted from the change.


----------

